
Regenerating a Mammoth for $10 Million - davidw
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/20/science/20mammoth.html
======
markessien
You know what they should do? Now, some of you may disagree with me on this
one, but the more pragmatic of you will see the wisdom in my words:

They should sell the meat of the mammoth before it is regenerated, then make
enough money to regenerate 4 mammoths, then have all the people who paid feast
on one of the mammoths. That's a profit of 3 mammoths.

------
alexandros
Hell yeah! We have the code sitting there, let's compile and see what it does
:)

------
rokhayakebe
Although regenerating species is a great advance I am not sure they would be
able to survive the climate. Also it would be hurtful to see them in Zoos or
become a center of attraction as opposed to let them just be.

~~~
tocomment
So no climate anywhere on earth is similar to 10,000 years ago?

------
josefresco
Where's Jeff Goldblum when you need him?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Clutching a clump of mammoth hair and watching a count-down from inside a
teleporter booth.

------
noonespecial
Mammoth, yes. Velociraptor, _no_. I'm with Randall on this one.

